# Sick venatus/africans



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

All my africans have this by their mouth and just today my female venatus died...

At first i thought it was a bite mark but then the bully (seen above0 has it!When I found her she also seemed to be covered in this fungus

PH 7.8 (just did water change)
ammonia = 0
nitrite = 0
nitrate = 5

Thanks for the help


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm afraid I can't help you other than by saying try keeping your tank free of parasites by regular syphoning, additional filtration, and by keeping your water parametres as close to your fishes needs as possible to keep up their imune system.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

This is another one barely hanging on...what is this "fuzz" on its tail? Shouldnt that start happening AFTER he dies?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

could be tail/fin rot and fungus. try doing a large water change and adding PimaFix and MelaFix. These two medications have always helped my fungal/bacterial problems.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> could be tail/fin rot and fungus. try doing a large water change and adding PimaFix and MelaFix. These two medications have always helped my fungal/bacterial problems.


Stuff that! This is obviously a sign of stress from bullying. Malawi cichlids shouldn't be kept together unless there is only 1 male of a given species, and a few females in a very large tank with lots of rockwork.
What size tank is this?


----------

